# MASS exodus from Florida :



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Only 49 more states to go!
*​*Hooray for Florida !

I-95 and I-75 will be jammed for the next month or so with druggies anddeadbeats heading North out of Florida , because this is the first state in the union to require drug testing to receive welfare!

Hooray for Florida ! In signing the new law, Republican Gov. Rick Scott said, "If Floridians want welfare, they better make sure they are drug-free."

Applicants must pay for the drug test, but are reimbursed if they test drug-free. Applicants who test positive for illicit substances, won't be eligible for the funds for a year, or until they undergo treatment. Those who fail a second time will be banned from receiving funds for three years!

Naturally, a few people are crying this is unconstitutional. How is this unconstitutional? It's a legal requirement that every person applying for a job has to pass drug tests in order to get the job, why not those who receive welfare?*

*Pass this on if you agree!*

*Let's get welfare back to the ones who need it, not to those who won't get a job.* *I AGREE, DO YOU?*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

MASS exodus from Florida???? Shouldnt the title read .

Exodus from Florida to MASS.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Willie Lantigua must be overjoyed by this news. He's running for re-election and he needs all the EBT card carrying folks he can get.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm Loving it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> MASS exodus from Florida???? Shouldnt the title read .
> Exodus from Florida to MASS.


You know that they're probably collecting a check from here as well.

On the news last night, a spokesperson working to get welfare dregs out of hotels said that they're turning away dregs from other states because we cannot handle our own burden. We're paying to fly them back to their former host.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Go Florida! Be willing to bet Holder already has a team on the way to contest this. Another Federal lawsuit against a state.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Florida did this awhile ago....I went to a domestic over the summer where the people told me, without a hint of shame whatsoever, that they moved from Florida to Massachusetts because of drug testing for welfare recipients.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Yeah this law was stopped under an injunction in October 2011 and has been tied up in court ever since.

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-10-25/...es-and-seizures-temporary-assistance?_s=PM:US


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Florida did this awhile ago....I went to a domestic over the summer where the people told me, without a hint of shame whatsoever, that they moved from Florida to Massachusetts because of drug testing for welfare recipients.


Likewise a couple I found shooting up in the bathroom at Coney Island Hot Dogs, proudly came from PA to get MassHealth and free Suboxone from Spectrum Health Care.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, this won't last. The aclu, in their continued quest to destroy America has won in four other states where drug testing was deemed an unconstitutional search and seizure. I consider the search of my paycheck and seizure of hard earned dollars it to fund able bodied dregs unconstitutional.


Otherwise, opponents with deval patrick math skills have complained that testing will cost more than welfare benefits...hilarious.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Good, get the fuck out, more room for me...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Mass. is well known for it's freebies. we get leeches from as far as Oregon streaming in to collect wellie benefits


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> Mass. is well known for it's freebies. we get leeches from as far as Oregon streaming in to collect wellie benefits


Father Bill's shelter got a phone call from Hawaii, asking the house rules and procedures.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Father Bill's shelter got a phone call from Hawaii, asking the house rules and procedures.


WOW ! unreal, isn't it ?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Father Bill's shelter got a phone call from Hawaii, asking the house rules and procedures.


Maybe Obama was calling while on vacation to find out about his future retirement home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> WOW ! unreal, isn't it ?


Whenever I get a new bum from out of state, I ask them "What brings you to Quincy?", and they never give a straight answer. I swear that Father Bill's tells them to not mention their name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes come to Mass where you can live it up and no one ever checks on you or if you even live in the State, all you have to do to keep the gravy train going is just remember election time vote "D".


----------

